# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ντροπή και αίσχος

## COMASCO

διαβαζοντας σε γνωστο φορουμ διαφορων ειδησεων τις περιοχης και οχι μονο διαβασα αυτο το φρικτο αρθρο και ειπα να το δειτε και εσεις!!



*Τελικά συνελήφθησαν*



*Η Αστυνομία μετά από τρία τηλεφωνήματα δεν εμφανίστηκε ποτέ!* 

*Χθες το μεσημέρι, όπως ήδη σας έχουμε ενημερώσει, η Ελβίρα Παπαχρήστου εντόπισε ένα αυτοκίνητο που έσερνε έναν σκύλο, ο οποίος ήταν αλυσοδεμένος στον κοτσαδόρο.* 

*Αφού προσπέρασε το προπορευόμενο Ι.Χ. το οποίο έτρεχε σέρνοντας στην άσφαλτο το εξαντλημένο ζώο – όπως εξήγησε στο www.zoosos.gr – του έκοψε τον δρόμο αναγκάζοντας τον οδηγό να σταματήσει επί της Λεωφόρου Σουλίου (με κατεύθυνση τον Σχινιά).*

*Οργισμένη με αυτό που έβλεπε επιτέθηκε στον μεγαλόσωμο άνδρα χαστουκίζοντας τον και αρπάζοντας τα κλειδιά του αυτοκινήτου. Κοντά της σταμάτησαν και άλλοι διερχόμενοι οδηγοί καθώς και ένα ζευγάρι Ελληνοκαναδών.* 

*Όμως πριν βρει την ευκαιρία και την κοπανίσει ο δράστης, όταν τον στρίμωξαν και του ζητούσαν εξηγήσεις για την φριχτή του πράξη, είπε ότι δεν φταίει εκείνος (!) και πως το αφεντικό του τον διέταξε (!) να λιώσει τον σκύλο!* 

*Δράστης ο ξένος* 

*Μάλιστα* *έσπευσε να τον πάρει τηλέφωνο για να τον ενημερώσει πριν φύγει τρέχοντας στα χωράφια.* 

*Η κα Παπαχρήστου με τους δύο συνεπιβάτες της, επικοινώνησαν με το 100 στις 16:30 και εξήγησαν ότι έχουν τραυματισμένο ζώο, το οποίο επείγει να μεταφερθεί στον κτηνίατρο και πως ο δράστης της κακοποίησης είναι εκεί παρών και πρέπει να συλληφθεί.* 

*Τελικά στις 17:15 η Χριστίνα Γιαννακοπούλου - και ενώ ο δράστης είχε ήδη διαφύγει - που ήταν μάρτυρας των όσων συνέβησαν ήταν η τρίτη κατά σειρά που κάλεσε στην Αστυνομία εξηγώντας ότι δεν μπορούν να περιμένουν άλλο γιατί το σκυλί - του οποίου είχαν δέσει πρόχειρα τα τραύματα - αιμορραγεί.* 

*Η Αστυνομία όμως επέμενε ότι δεν πρέπει να το πάνε στην κτηνίατρο πριν φτάσουν οι ίδιοι εκεί για επιτόπιο έλεγχο.* 

*Ηθικός αυτουργός ο Έλληνας* 

*Τελικά η Αστυνομία μπορεί να μην εμφανίστηκε ποτέ όμως κατέφθασε πολύ σύντομα και μάλιστα συνοδευόμενος ο Έλληνας ιδιοκτήτης του ζώου, ο οποίος είπε ξεκάθαρα στην κα Παπαχρήστου, ότι εκείνος έδωσε εντολή στον υπάλληλο του «να σύρει το ζώο μέχρι να λιώσει» επειδή του είχε χαλάσει ένα χωράφι!* 

*Όταν εξαγριωμένη η κα Παπαχρήστου του είπε ότι θα τον καταγγείλει, εκείνος της απάντησε «δεν θα μου πεις εσύ τι θα κάνω στον σκύλο μου».* 

*Μετά από δύο ώρες και αφού η Αστυνομία δεν εμφανίστηκε η κα Παπαχρήστου μετέφερε πρώτα το ζώο σε δύο κτηνιάτρους, καθώς φοβόταν για την κατάσταση της υγείας του τελικά πήγε και εκείνη λίγο μετά τις 20:00 στο Α.Τ. Μαραθώνα για να καταθέσει και να καταγγείλει τον δράστη.* 

*Νωρίτερα τόσο ο γιος της κας Παπαχρήστου όσο και η φίλη του έκαναν καταγγελία εις βάρος του αλλοδαπού δράστη στο Α.Τ. Μαραθώνα, το οποίο παρεμπιπτόντως πολύ κοντά στο σημείο που ακινητοποιήθηκε το όχημα.* 

*Στους αστυνομικούς η κα Παπαχρήστου κατέθεσε και όσα παραδέχτηκε ενώπιον της ο ιδιοκτήτης του σκύλου. Ότι δηλαδή εκείνος έδωσε εντολή στον υπάλληλο του να δέσει τον ζώο και να το σύρει μέχρι να λιώσει για να το τιμωρήσει.* 

*Σ**το Α.Τ. Μαραθώνα πήγε και ο ιδιοκτήτης του σκύλου αφού εκεί μεταφέρθηκε από την Αστυνομία - όπως έγινε γνωστό - και το Ι.Χ. που οδηγούσε ο δράστης.* 

*Ο αστυνομικός διοικητής του τμήματος είπε χθες το βράδυ στην κα Παπαχρήστου, ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης του ζώου μπορεί να διωχθεί μόνο αν του κάνει μήνυση και αν φυσικά είναι αποφασισμένη να περάσει και εκείνη τη νύχτα στο κρατητήριο, αφού και αυτός έχει δικαίωμα να την μηνύσει στη συνέχεια.* 

*Τελικά συνελήφθησαν!* 

*Η κα Γιαννακοπούλου επικοινώνησε σήμερα στις 20:25 με τοzoosos.gr για να μας ενημερώσει πως όταν δικηγόρος των αυτοπτών μαρτύρων κάλεσε στο Α.Τ. Μαραθώνα για να μάθει τα νεότερα για την υπόθεση τον πληροφόρησαν ότι και ο δράστης και ο ηθικός αυτουργός τελικά συνελήφθησαν και οδηγούνται αύριο στην Εισαγγελία Πρωτοδικών Αθηνών για να απολογηθούν στις 11:30 στο κτίριο 16.

υ.γ αν εκανα καποιο λαθος και χρειαζεται μετακινηση το αρθρο να μεταφερθει!επισης αν δεν επιτρεπονται τα ονοματα επισης διορθωστε το!!*

----------


## NIcholas Ringnecks

μπραβο στην κυρία που έσωσε το ταλαίπωρο σκυλάκι, ενημέρωσέ μας  φίλε γαι την εξέλιξη

----------


## lagreco69

:Mad0007:  *Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!* στην γυναικα που τα εβαλε με αυτα τα ΑΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΑ ΚΤΗΝΗ.

----------


## billakos

> *Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!* στην γυναικα που τα εβαλε με αυτα τα ΑΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΑ ΚΤΗΝΗ.


Και πάντα δίποδα!!!

----------


## geog87

*...όμως  κατέφθασε πολύ σύντομα και μάλιστα συνοδευόμενος ο Έλληνας ιδιοκτήτης  του ζώου, ο οποίος είπε ξεκάθαρα στην κα Παπαχρήστου, ότι εκείνος έδωσε  εντολή στον υπάλληλο του «να σύρει το ζώο μέχρι να λιώσει» επειδή του  είχε χαλάσει ένα χωράφι!* 

*Όταν  εξαγριωμένη η κα Παπαχρήστου του είπε ότι θα τον καταγγείλει, εκείνος  της απάντησε «δεν θα μου πεις εσύ τι θα κάνω στον σκύλο μου».* 

οτι και να πεις ειναι λιγο για τετοιους ανθρωπους!!!ευτυχως σωθηκε το σκυλακι!Παιδια ενας πολυ καλος μου φιλος πηρε μεσω καποιας οργανωσης ενα ''μπασταρδεμενο'' πιτ μπουλ που το ειχε καποιος που το χτυπαγε πολυ!!παιδια αυτο το σκυλι εχει τετοια ψυχολογικα και φοβιες...αν δε τη σκια του αρχιζει να τρεμει χωρις υπερβολες!!!κριμα που υπαρχουν τετοια γουρουνια στις μερες μας!

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα να αναφερω γιατι στην ειδηση αναφερονται και ονοματα ,οτι το παρον θεμα ειναι μεταφορα  απο αλλη ιστοσελιδα ,που εχει τα στοιχεια και το φορουμ επισημα δεν τα υιοθετει ως αληθινα ή ψευτικα ,απλα τα παραθετει !


τωρα σαν jk  ... αν τα πραγματα ειναι οπως περιγραφονται ... αναρωτιεμαι τι ειναι ανωτερο .. να εισαι Ανθρωπος  (απο το ανω θρωσκω ) ειναι ενα ζωακι που τηρει τους νομους του Δημιουργου; μεχρι ποτε θα Τον πληγωνουμε ,με την συμπεριφορα μας;

----------


## olga

Ειναι απίστευτο να υπάρχουν ανθρωποι που όχι μόνο θελουν να σκοτώσουν ενα ζωο αλλά να το βασανίσουν κιόλας! Και καλά ο ιδιοκτήτης του σκύλου καταλάβαμε πως είναι αναίσθητος, ο άλλος δέχτηκε να κάνει τέτοιο πράγμα!? Ελπίζω και οι δύο να πάθουν αυτό που τους αξίζει...

----------


## ninos

έπρεπε η κυρία να δέσει και τους 2 από πίσω και τους σέρνει μέχρι την Αλεξανδρούπολη..

----------


## moutro

Ας μην σταθώ και εγώ στην τραγικοτητα τον ανθρώπων, ο Θεος να τους κάνει.... 

Θα σταθώ στην αστυνομια, που ζητουσε να συνεχιστει να αιμορραγει το ζωο για να δεχτεί την βοήθεια τους με το γραμμα του νομου παντα, που δεν εμφανιστηκε ποτε...
Δεν ξερω εαν αυτα υπαγονται στη δικαιοδοσια αστυνομικων προσωπων, τμήματος ή ανωτέρων αυτών, και δεν με ενδιαφέρει κιολας, το συστημα αυτο γενικά με εκνευρίζει.... Για να μην σχολιάσω το ότι ό,τι αρχική τιμωρία υπέστη το ζώο του σκύλου (ο ιδιοκτήτης δλδ), την δέχτηκε και η κυρία που χωρις να ξερει τι θα συναντησει, αποφασισε να σταθεί στο υψος της ανθρωπιας της και να υπερασπιστεί τα αυτονόητα...

Απορώ βέβαια πόσοι άνθρωποι θα το έκαναν στη θέση της??? Και οχι μονο απο φόβο μην έχουν και αυτοι τη τύχη του σκύλου, αλλά και λογω της ταλαιπωρίας μετά απο τις αρχές του τόπου, οι οποιες ειτε με αμεση είτε με εμμεση υπαιτιότητα, και λογω γραφειοκρατιαςς, χανουν την αντικειμενική αίσθηση του δικαίου...

και κάπως έτσι φτάνουμε στο "Ωχ αδερφε...."

----------


## COMASCO

επειδη καποιος ειχε γραψει για να πω την συνεχεια!με οτι νεο υπαρχει στην υποθεση να πω οτι ο 56χρονος ιδιοκτητης του σκυλιου..που ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ειχε δωσει εντολη!για να γινει αυτο!

δικαστηκε και η αποφαση ηταν η εξης:
*Με έναν χρόνο φυλάκιση με τριετή αναστολή και χρηματικό πρόστιμο 5.000 ευρώ καταδικάστηκε ο 56χρονος Έλληνας ιδιοκτήτης του σκύλου που κακοποιήθηκε βάναυσα από τον αλλοδαπό υπάλληλο του κατ’ εντολή του την Κυριακή 23 Σεπτεμβρίου στον Μαραθώνα Αττικής.



υ.γ δεν βαζω το αρθρο!διοτι υπαρχουν αρκετα στοιχεια!οποιος-α θελει μπορει να μου πει προσωπικα και να του στειλω το λινκ!ευχαριστω!!*

----------

